# Waterfront RV Space for rent



## SaltyFowl

Water RV space for rent just north of bayou vista. Two spots available on separate lots. Both 30 and 50 amp. Bring your boat and or kayaks. Great central location for commuting.

$900 per month all bills paid 

Call 281-850-6370 to reserve spot today


----------



## Square rig

We are interested in this type of rental. Are either of them still available?


----------

